

Tiiny – New App from Kevin Rose's North - _pius
http://tiiny.com/

======
KrisAndrew
Too little too late. The "usefulness" of that ephemerality feature hasn't
stuck. One of the reasons why many of my friends quit using disappearing photo
apps was because they actually wanted to keep many of the photos they took and
sent, but couldn't because there's no option to. They all switched to more
standard chat apps.

------
gravity13
I personally love photos too small to look at. I want to see many of them!

------
darkstar999
Wow. So creative. Ephemeral picture sharing.

